# move active directory



## andi_andi (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello 
I would like some assistance, i am changing hardware and as such i would like to know how i go about moving the active directory users from 1 server to another. The old server is windows 2003, DC and DNS. The new server is already set to be a DC and DNS. the domain names are the same on both machines. The new server presently have a different ip since it in on the same network but when the move is complete the Ip has to change to that of the old server. How do i proceed.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would think this question would be better suited in the Windows Server category. Click on the Report link and request your thread be moved over there.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Promote the new server into the existing domain, transfer the FSMO roles, network roles etc, and then demote the old server.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

have a read of this..

upgrade-2003-domain-to-server-2008

Its adding a 2008 server but the principle is the same for adding a 2003 server.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

srhoades's way is much more simpler, and safer...you should try dis...just remember to transfer the FSMO roles / global catalog.


----------



## andi_andi (Sep 29, 2010)

i have another question, does the user profiles move also when active directory is moved?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you have folder redirection then you will need to update the GPO to point to the new server and create the necessary folder share on the new server.


----------

